# hows snorting klonopin?



## Xanax-Man

well is it ne good?


----------



## Acyl

2mg up my nose was a complete waste.

Benzos dont usually work very well (or at all) intranasally


----------



## the better green

The only 'cool' part of snorting klonopinz, is just that. It has a weird 'cold' effect when insufilated, Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Xanax-Man

so no buzz at all
or  just a strong short one?


----------



## the better green

It's not reallr worth it, i think the bioavailability(spelling?) is higher for eating them anyway.


----------



## Xanax-Man

thanks is there a way to make them kick in faster like by chewing them?


----------



## the better green

Yeah chewing them up will help get them into your system a wee bit faster. You could always try parachuting them too.


----------



## smokeymcpot42088

sublingual is the fastest way for klonopin (most benzos) to kick in. put them under your tongue and let it dissolve. If it hasnt completely dissolved in about 3 minutes you have one of the shitty off brands that doesnt dissolve easily so go ahead and swallow it.

someone named xanax man should know this. (just givin ya shit)


----------



## Xanax-Man

smokeymcpot42088 said:
			
		

> sublingual is the fastest way for klonopin (most benzos) to kick in. put them under your tongue and let it dissolve. If it hasnt completely dissolved in about 3 minutes you have one of the shitty off brands that doesnt dissolve easily so go ahead and swallow it.
> 
> someone named xanax man should know this. (just givin ya shit)


haha yea man ive schooled countless kids on snorting xan, i thought klon had different chemical properties
the time i made this thread was like 2am and i was gonna try taking one .5 with 2 150mg trazadone to fall asleep but i just said fuck it bcs its 5am and i have to be up at 7 neway
i got the pills not the wafers btw, and i never tried sublingually im used to xanax and theres no way i could let that sh1t dissolve under my tongue id throw up


----------



## a5l6o5n2

Don't snort them.
sublingual will be a bit faster and they also have a great taste, kind of similiar to orange mints.


----------



## r4nd0mj0k3r

Last night I put 1 under my tounge and it was just sitting there dissolving and it started takin forever so I just swallowed it heh Generic fucking sucks.


----------



## r4nd0mj0k3r

I also chewed up 4 of them, and swallowed 8 of them , hour later i wanst fucked up at all it was weird. I wish there was no such thing as tolerance : (


----------



## paranoid android

r4nd0mj0k3r said:
			
		

> Last night I put 1 under my tounge and it was just sitting there dissolving and it started takin forever so I just swallowed it heh Generic fucking sucks.



 Crush it up first it will dissolve almost right away.


----------



## Ham-milton

I don't think the bioavailability can be lower for snorting than swallowing for anything.  Anything that doesn't get absorbed in your nasal passages will end up getting swallowed as it drips down your throat.


----------



## Slay

smokeymcpot42088 said:
			
		

> sublingual is the fastest way for klonopin (most benzos) to kick in. put them under your tongue and let it dissolve. If it hasnt completely dissolved in about 3 minutes you have one of the shitty off brands that doesnt dissolve easily so go ahead and swallow it.
> 
> someone named xanax man should know this. (just givin ya shit)




what if your tolerance is too high and you have to eat too many kpins (lest say 10-12 or more tabs) you still think dissolving them under the tongue a good idea ? also they all taste like shit for me (i cant believe someone above said it tastes good wtf). personally i cant wait dissolve all those shit under my tongue (theres not enough space there also for all those pills, specially while mixing them with other benzos lol). benzos works fine when consumed orally why cant you wait a little longer to kick in


----------



## Ham-milton

I think benzos are the best tasting drugs out there.  clonazepam, is tops, though.

If you've got to take 12 tabs at a time to get a buzz, I think it's time to switch to different depressants.  It seems like once you have a benzo tolerance it never ever comes back down.  I can go a year without taking any, but once I do again, it's 8 tabs for anything.

But hey, you've got OTC phenobarb, no?


----------



## r4nd0mj0k3r

paranoid android  	
Quote:

Originally Posted by r4nd0mj0k3r
Last night I put 1 under my tounge and it was just sitting there dissolving and it started takin forever so I just swallowed it heh Generic fucking sucks.

Crush it up first it will dissolve almost right away.


^ oh i see, didnt know that. thx


----------



## thefacemelter

the better green said:
			
		

> The only 'cool' part of snorting klonopinz, is just that. It has a weird 'cold' effect when insufilated, Anyone else experience this?



Yep. I like that cold feeling.


----------



## smokeymcpot42088

elektra said:
			
		

> what if your tolerance is too high and you have to eat too many kpins (lest say 10-12 or more tabs) you still think dissolving them under the tongue a good idea ? also they all taste like shit for me (i cant believe someone above said it tastes good wtf). personally i cant wait dissolve all those shit under my tongue (theres not enough space there also for all those pills, specially while mixing them with other benzos lol). benzos works fine when consumed orally why cant you wait a little longer to kick in




^ Have no problem whatsoever with just swallowing them, however since he was asking about snorting I figured he was looking for the quickest possible way...(without losing too much efficiency or breaking the needles out)

Taste and how quickly they dissolve is a brand thing, the ones I got were 1mg blue, tasted damn good, sweet even. dissolved in about 25-30 seconds. I also got 1 mg green ones, different generic, tasted bad, took upwards of 15 minutes to dissolve. (I suspect you have the latter?).

Thats why I specifically said if they aren't dissolving quickly just swallow them. 

Depends on the circumstance about the needing 10-12 pills thing, obviously you cant fit that many under your tongue so your gunna be stuck swallowing some, it would even be faster in that case... But say I was in benzo w/d and needed to take 12 Id probably stick two under my tongue and swallow the other ten.


----------



## smokester

the better green said:
			
		

> The only 'cool' part of snorting klonopinz, is just that. It has a weird 'cold' effect when insufilated, Anyone else experience this?



Yea, there is a menthol, minty aroma to them...


----------



## Xanax-Man

it seemed parachuting them was most effective


----------



## spork

smokester said:
			
		

> Yea, there is a menthol, minty aroma to them...



That would make sense, since they have kind of a minty taste to them as well.


----------



## Slay

Ham-milton said:
			
		

> I think benzos are the best tasting drugs out there.  clonazepam, is tops, though.
> 
> If you've got to take 12 tabs at a time to get a buzz, I think it's time to switch to different depressants.  It seems like once you have a benzo tolerance it never ever comes back down.  I can go a year without taking any, but once I do again, it's 8 tabs for anything.
> 
> But hey, you've got OTC phenobarb, no?



no i dont wanna switch to another depressant rite now, maybe another potent benzo dunno, not sure at the moment what to do, and yes we got OTC phenobarbital, as well as OTC allobarbital and barbital lol its 3rd world dude you know

*EDIT* didnt wanna double post 


			
				smokeymcpot42088 said:
			
		

> Taste and how quickly they dissolve is a brand thing, the ones I got were 1mg blue, tasted damn good, sweet even. dissolved in about 25-30 seconds. I also got 1 mg green ones, different generic, tasted bad, took upwards of 15 minutes to dissolve. (I suspect you have the latter?).



i'm in europe we have no klonopin and no generic clonazepam, only rivotril 2 mg and it tastes like shit


----------



## paranoid android

elektra said:
			
		

> no i dont wanna switch to another depressant rite now, maybe another potent benzo dunno, not sure at the moment what to do, and yes we got OTC phenobarbital, as well as OTC allobarbital and barbital lol its 3rd world dude you know
> 
> *EDIT* didnt wanna double post
> 
> 
> i'm in europe we have no klonopin and no generic clonazepam, only rivotril 2 mg and it tastes like shit



 Bastards getting all them barbs OTC lol.

 Im in canada and we get the 0.5mg and 2mg clonazepam pills. The brand name here is rivotril too but ive never had the brand name stuff. Ive had various generics though (im on the 2mg ones now but i was on 0.5's at first) and they all taste just as minty. The only difference ive noticed is that some generics don't dissolve under your tongue quite as fast as others.

 Id get the brand name rivotril just to see how that tastes but my insurance only gives me the generic brand. And im not going paying any money just so i can get a brand name when the generic is the same goddamn thing.


----------



## Slay

paranoid android said:
			
		

> Bastards getting all them barbs OTC lol.
> 
> Im in canada and we get the 0.5mg and 2mg clonazepam pills. The brand name here is rivotril too but ive never had the brand name stuff. Ive had various generics though (im on the 2mg ones now but i was on 0.5's at first) and they all taste just as minty. The only difference ive noticed is that some generics don't dissolve under your tongue quite as fast as others.
> 
> Id get the brand name rivotril just to see how that tastes but my insurance only gives me the generic brand. And im not going paying any money just so i can get a brand name when the generic is the same goddamn thing.



we only got 2 mg rivotril (clonazepam needs prescription here) and rivotril liquid here. there used to be illegal rivotril pills around when i was teenager but they didnt look like the original roche rivotril's. i'm not buying rivotrils illegally, i've been off the streets too many years   but one of my friends told me there are still strange-looking rivotrils on the streets around. i always hated buying pills on the streets, doing your thing legally with a legal script from drugstores is the best and the safest imo

forgot to mention rivotrils are very cheap here, 2 mg/30 tabs per bottle costs around 5-6 USDs (i'm not sure about this price my math really sucks, specially when converting these kinda shit)


----------



## paranoid android

elektra said:
			
		

> we only got 2 mg rivotril (clonazepam needs prescription here) and rivotril liquid here. there used to be illegal rivotril pills around when i was teenager but they didnt look like the original roche rivotril's. i'm not buying rivotrils illegally, i've been off the streets too many years   but one of my friends told me there are still strange-looking rivotrils on the streets around. i always hated buying pills on the streets, doing your thing legally with a legal script from drugstores is the best and the safest imo
> 
> forgot to mention rivotrils are very cheap here, 2 mg/30 tabs per bottle costs around 5-6 USDs (i'm not sure about this price my math really sucks, specially when converting these kinda shit)



 Thats really weird you can get barbiturates OTC but you can't get benzos OTC. I can't even grasp that one considering barbiturates are hardy even scripted in canada except butalbital and phenobarbital. Ive never seen phenobarbital on the street but there used to be a fair bit of butalbital in the form of fiorinal going around years ago. I just never tried it.

 Damn thats cheap for rivotril. Without insurance i would have to pay about $26 canadian for 90 2mg pills of the generic brand. The canadian dollar is a tiny bit above the US dollar now so it would be even abit cheaper for me over there. I don't have to pay a cent for it now though cause i got insurance.

 I also get all my drugs on script now which is good. I get my clonazepam for anxiety and panic attacks and opiates for my chronic pain. Although i do use opiates for pleasure now and again  .


----------



## Slay

paranoid android said:
			
		

> Thats really weird you can get barbiturates OTC but you can't get benzos OTC. I can't even grasp that one considering barbiturates are hardy even scripted in canada except butalbital and phenobarbital. Ive never seen phenobarbital on the street but there used to be a fair bit of butalbital in the form of fiorinal going around years ago. I just never tried it.



no there are OTC benzos too but they are weak or medium grade benzos, like medazepam, oxazepam etc the most potent benzo you can purchase without a script is diazepam(but only 2 mg) here. 



			
				paranoid android said:
			
		

> Damn thats cheap for rivotril. Without insurance i would have to pay about $26 canadian for 90 2mg pills of the generic brand. The canadian dollar is a tiny bit above the US dollar now so it would be even abit cheaper for me over there. I don't have to pay a cent for it now though cause i got insurance.



90 tabs in one bottle/pack? oh man thats my dream here bottles contains only 30 tabs by the way thats expensive as hell



			
				paranoid android said:
			
		

> I also get all my drugs on script now which is good. I get my clonazepam for anxiety and panic attacks and opiates for my chronic pain. Although i do use opiates for pleasure now and again  .



well we got OTC opiates too  again and again, this is third world country dude, anything is posible lol:D


----------



## JV

yea, sublingual is the way to go.  i wouldnt necessarily say they taste good, but they definately dont taste bad IMO.  a lot better than most others.


----------



## smokeymcpot42088

^ elektra, what opiates are over the counter? (im sure noone here has asked you that before?)


----------



## paranoid android

elektra said:
			
		

> no there are OTC benzos too but they are weak or medium grade benzos, like medazepam, oxazepam etc the most potent benzo you can purchase without a script is diazepam(but only 2 mg) here.


 
Can you get temazepam or nitrazepam OTC there? That would kickass. Potency means nothing in terms of euphoria really. 



> 90 tabs in one bottle/pack? oh man thats my dream here bottles contains only 30 tabs by the way thats expensive as hell



 Well my script is for 3 2mg tabs a day and i get a months supply at once. Thats why i get 90 in one bottle. It's not very expensive compared to alot of other meds over here. Still thank god for insurance.




> well we got OTC opiates too  again and again, this is third world country dude, anything is posible lol:D



 Can you get hydromorphone or morphine OTC there?


----------



## Ham-milton

If elektra will allow me, this is what's available there:

diazepam (only 2 mgs) other diazepams are need prescription
medazepam
oxazepam
chlordiazepoxide
buspirone

allobarbital
barbital
phenobarbital
barbexaclone

triclofos

meprobamate
fenprobamate

pentazocine
propoxyphene
tilidine
ethylmorphine
codeine
diphenoxylate
dextrometorphane

I hope he doesn't mind, but i'm high and was just reading this (elektra pm'd this list to me)


----------



## Ham-milton

I gotta say, oxaepam, diazepam, allobarbital, barbexaclone, meprobamate, pentazocine, tilidine, diphenoxylate all sound really good right now.

What's triclofos, though.


----------



## Slay

paranoid android said:
			
		

> Can you get temazepam or nitrazepam OTC there?



unfortunately no




			
				paranoid android said:
			
		

> Can you get hydromorphone or morphine OTC there?



hold on dude OTC hydromorphone lol i'm %100 sure theres no country you can find OTC hydromorphone even in zimbawe or nigeria or some country like that  morphine is needs prescription - we have a different prescription system here (red, white and green scripts), you need to have a red prescription here to buy morphine.



			
				Ham-milton said:
			
		

> I gotta say, oxaepam, diazepam, allobarbital, barbexaclone, meprobamate, pentazocine, tilidine, diphenoxylate all sound really good right now.
> 
> What's triclofos, though.



yes but some of them are very hard to find and for some of them drugstores usually dont keep those meds on their stores, you have to tell them to order some to buy and most of them refuse to order those meds so you have to know the right stores that dont mind people abusing drugs lol.

for the triclofos thing check this out
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triclofos

its recreational but not a safe drug to do daily
and i dont of course mind the pm thing


----------



## Slay

diapuch said:
			
		

> I've done a lot of clonazepam, and I'd say that subjectively insufflating clonazepam does work. I do understand that all the evidence/science et cetera says NO, but I went in stone cold sober, hell skeptical and I got messed up on a lot less than usual. Of course it could have been a placebo (But the fact that I really, really wasn't expecting it to do anything sort of detracts from this theory), and all other times after that I was already fucked when I did it.
> 
> So, I get that all the science says no, but perhaps give it a go if you want.



*PLACEBO !!!!!* (its an awesome music band give it a try, but i guess you already done it lol)
just wasting your money and kpins


----------



## Slay

^^ good for you then
next time, give them to someone who really need and know how to use drugs properly


----------



## stirfry

barbexaclone sounds pretty crazy, phenobarbitol and propylhexedrine combo drug. according to wikipedia, 100mg barbexaclone= 60mg phenobarbitol and 40mg propylhexedrine. i bet those make you feel pretty mashed up.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbexaclone

have you tried this elektra?


----------



## Slay

^^ not as good as phenobarbital and sometimes hard to sleep while on it unlike phenobarbital (i guess its cuz of the hexedrine). imo not an enjoyable drug by itself but when combining different downers it works very well.


----------



## GlassAss420

I snorted some klonoins once, got nothing out of it. Under the tounger is the way to go.


----------



## Slay

we should restrict threads like "does loperamide work" or "will railing benzos do something" etc or maybe teach people UTFSE thing lol


----------



## PortlandOR

Just thought I'd add that crushing a pill between two spoons is really effective, as long as you wrap the spoons and all in a towel or something to catch the pieces that wanna fly everywhere, trust me it has happened at the worst of time. Just a helpful hint from a smart female lol


----------



## Slay

^^ crushing pills in a cigarette pack gelatin with a spoon will avoid any material loss


----------



## paranoid android

elektra said:
			
		

> ^^ crushing pills in a cigarette pack gelatin with a spoon will avoid any material loss



 Thats the way i do it as well except i use a quarter to crush the pills up usually. Before when i used to use spoons when i first started crushing pills i sadly lost more then abit of pill matter because the shit went flying all over the place.

 The saddest thing was when i lost a entire morphine sulphate SR pill and had to lick it off the floor. Fortunately i had just washed the floor  .


----------



## Slay

paranoid android said:
			
		

> The saddest thing was when i lost a entire morphine sulphate SR pill



i know that hurts


----------



## Slay

diapuch said:
			
		

> Fuck off,  pretentious cunt.



well how can you think i'll read all those crap after you call me such things like "fuck off" "cunt" etc you noob  i suggest find some more scientific soursces while pasting links about these kinda subjects


----------



## Slay

^^ oh greenlighters, they are always so delirious when first joined

and of course i didnt read it, why do i do such a stupid thing like that, reading something who's so rude and cant even evolve how to communicate with people. can somebody hospitalize this poor dude suffering from an undiagnosed mental illness for fuck sake. we have a mental case here


----------



## Psych0naut

elektra said:
			
		

> well we got OTC opiates too  again and again, this is third world country dude, anything is posible lol:D


You said you were in Europe, but you also say you're in a third world country. There are no third world countries in Europe, so I'm wondering what country you are in, especially because of the lack of regulation on medication.


----------



## Slay

^^ well some small part of my country on europe  the rest of it on asia


----------



## Psych0naut

Aah, is it Russia? Or lower on the map? I'm curious to what country it might be


----------



## paranoid android

diapuch said:
			
		

> Did you even read it? A collection of cited scientific information!
> 
> And for the record, I told you to fuck off because you're an idiot. I had a large amount of kpins, I wanted to see if it worked considering the information on the internet is NOT CONCLUSIVE no matter how much you want to pretend that it is. And hell, for all it should matter to you I could crush them up and rub them on my feet to get high.



 Wasting drugs is bad. One thing we do not tolerate on bluelight is drug abuse! 

 Snorting clonazepam pills aint gonna work cause you got a whole shitload of filler and at the most 2mg's of clonazepam. It aint gonna absorb the only high you'll get from it is if the shit runs down your throat.


----------



## Slay

^^ your wasting your time with this troll man, i'm not taking serious that guy, suggest you to do the same


----------



## HittinSlopes

*Do it*

yeah its good.  You will def feel something. trust me i know.

Klonopin is the trade name for the drug clonazepam, a benzodiazepine, which is of the same family as roofies and is a powerful sedative. This activates GABA channels in your nervous system, which inhibits neural activity - basically turning down neural activity in your entire brain. It is typically used for treatment of an anti-anxiety drug. Total "downer", including alcohol. 

 But be careful and not snort too much its a strong drug.


----------



## oppielife688

well...doesn't seem too different than oral but it leaves a really interesting "minty fresh" sensation in your nostrils


----------



## taternuts

well i took 6 k-pins and a pint of apple pucker and blacked out and woke up the next day with no pants, a hangover, and a 2 inch gash in my lip/mouth BE CAREFUL they were only .5s too!


----------



## pillpopper187

taternuts said:


> well i took 6 k-pins and a pint of apple pucker and blacked out and woke up the next day with no pants, a hangover, and a 2 inch gash in my lip/mouth BE CAREFUL they were only .5s too!



i am rxed 3mg/day


----------



## Mr. Tambourine Man

I've snorted a klonopin once (1mg, as I have no benzo tolerance), and found it to be quite effective. I have nothing to compare it to except snorted and oral alprazolam, diazepam, and oral flurazepam, but it felt like it had all of the good qualities of 1 mg insufflated alprazolam plus a little extra mood lift, and minus much of the unpleasant "lobotomy patient" clumsiness that alprazolam gives me. I'd say they felt at least as good as 15-30 mg flurazepam, but not as long-lasting.

I realize they're not water soluble, but they still did the job very well, despite this less effective ROA.


----------



## gilmournwaters

*btw*



the better green said:


> Yeah chewing them up will help get them into your system a wee bit faster. You could always try parachuting them too.



my little note on parachuting is to put the powder (whatever it is) into some hemp rolling paper and fold it up in there. it goes down much better than a tissue and isn't as thick as paper.


----------



## ilovechronic

Ham-milton said:


> I don't think the bioavailability can be lower for snorting than swallowing for anything.  Anything that doesn't get absorbed in your nasal passages will end up getting swallowed as it drips down your throat.



meh morphine sulphate has a higher oral bioavail than intranasal.  And you are wrong, it may sound logical that snorting will get you higher than popping but that is not true.

One example where it is true is cocaine, cocaine is stronger intranasal than oral but that does not mean it applies to everything.


----------



## ilovechronic

Ham-milton said:


> barbexaclone
> 
> 
> 
> )


wtf man that sounds like a pharmaceutical speed ball.


"Barbexaclone  is a salt compound of phenobarbital and propylhexedrine. "


pillpopper187 said:


> i am rxed 3mg/day


Yeah he likely was not tolerant like you may be considering they are rxed for you.  He also drank quite a bit of alcohol with them and pulling a stupid stunt like that he could have ended up dead.  

Blacking out is SERIOUS business and should be avoided at all costs, even at the cost of not being able to use if you cant control yourself.


----------



## PetSMiLE

the better green said:


> The only 'cool' part of snorting klonopinz, is just that. It has a weird 'cold' effect when insufilated, Anyone else experience this?



Yea, it can be kinda minty tasting.  Snorting any benzo is wasting the drug.  Eat it on an empty stomach for best effects.  Sometimes ppl get off on just snorting shit... so it can be placebo if they say it works better.  It doesn't, period.


----------



## pillpopper187

cargo brand are the best for using in the mouth. They desolve so fast before i even take a sip of water it is already desolving


----------



## Yankscu

no reason to snort kpins or xanax.  u may as well just swallow them, or you can let kpins dissolve under your tongue.  snorting them wont get u any higher


----------



## woamotive

From my own experience I'd say it is a waste. As many said, it just makes your nose feel tingly and cool. Then it kind of throbs, and you swallow drip. Tis all. After a while I simply had a headache. Swallow them, chew them...you'll be pleased.


----------



## Aloric

the better green said:


> Yeah chewing them up will help get them into your system a wee bit faster. You could always try parachuting them too.



  Tony (Montana) says:  
       Most clonazapam 2migs is 'cross' scored, allowing for easy partitioning into four microscopic chunks (for Gramma) of what... point five mgs each.  These four crumbles very rapidly turn to glop sublingual.  Very little 'taste' at all.  U could hold it there 'till it starts to ooze from under yer halotisis festerin' red brat mouth' worm (i.e. "tongue"). (Just bust'in balls, no sweat!)
       I know of doin double 'Doody' with methyphenidate & feeling some effect, but what of Benzo's?


----------



## Aloric

taternuts said:


> well i took 6 k-pins and a pint of apple pucker and blacked out and woke up the next day with no pants, a hangover, and a 2 inch gash in my lip/mouth BE CAREFUL they were only .5s too!



  Good Lord man!  Tony Montana takes four to five 2mgs an evening along with a list of other 'stuff' from dephenhyd., doxyl., and 2 to 3 other things I can't recall at the moment (plus P Tea twice daily).  Of course Tony Montana is,... he's Fucin' Tony Montana!!  Tony snorts coke piled up over a foot High!!


----------



## Aloric

taternuts said:


> well i took 6 k-pins and a pint of apple pucker and blacked out and woke up the next day with no pants, a hangover, and a 2 inch gash in my lip/mouth BE CAREFUL they were only .5s too!



  Montana's been there.  If one is without tolerance, watch out!  Long ago, Tony got a script for Ativan!  One night soon thereafter he popped two or seven too many and drank alcoholic beverages during a night with four friends out, going clubbing.
  All Tony recalls is one time floating thru the air near a flight of stairs in a dark club, and being hostile to someone at the door of some other dive; and (he ACTUALLY drove!!! everyone) finally recalls waking or "coming too" sprawled across his still made bed following morn'.  
       And his face looked like he was jacked in Leavenworth, one side was scrapped up serious and 'not normal'.  He still does'nt remember more than four seconds of a six hour period.  And how the HELL did he drive then park the car in a (bit halfassed) parking spot, at his apartment place... without recalling even driving to this day.
  In summation:  "Not Good" .  If no tolerance, don't fuc up.  "cause if you plow yer car into me with yer memory resetting every four seconds, I'll be very angry, and you won't like me when I'm angry.


----------



## thadoublesided

what i like to do is take orally a little bit less than u would usually take to get ur fix, then what ever u didnt swallow, snort it because i feel that when u snort it, its good for a very short hard buzz that helps the pills you swallowed feel as if they kicked in a lot faster... although what u snorted wont last very long it helps with the waiting period for the oral's to kick in

example if it takes you 3mg to get what ur looking for take 2 and half 1mg's then snort the other half... i kno that most of what ur snorting isnt really being desolved but believe it or not the amount needed for that short quick buzz is getting absorbed... i mean this is just my personal preference but if you do smoke weed i suggest not snorting the kpans because if you just smoke a bowl or two after taking the pills orally it seems to make things kick in just as fast as if you were to snort the half... but i do have to say that snorting benzo's isnt good for you and really should not be snorted but it all comes down to personal preference so try out some of these different ideas and you will find something that works best for you because all the above ideas are very good ones... but again its all personal preference so just test things out and remember to start slow and be safe its better to take not enough then to take too much... wish you luck and be safe 

also try puttin the tab's under your tongue and let it dissolve, Kpans has sort of a chalky minty taste which isnt bad and this also is a good way to get the effects of the pill alot faster then just swallowing the pills but im not sure weather of not the effects last as long??? maby someone can help with this question? and if there generics they might not fully dissolve so let what ever will dissolve then just chew up what ever is left after about 30-45 seconds


----------



## woamotive

I used to think snorting would do 'something'. Never did. It just felt cool, and literally COOL, like cold and tingly. Other than that any effect would be like a placebo type effect. I'd chew them up (that's what I do). They're fairly quick acting anyway but still, any speeding up is appreciated.


----------



## TheLostSoul

I found it amusing wading through the bullshit in this post. Yes you can snort Klonopin, and yes it works. But what would I know I've actually done it.

Oh yeah also I have been on all benzos. I have anxiety and panic disorders so you could also say I know what works and what doesn't.

I find it best to pop a couple 1 mg K-pins and snort one. Makes me feel much better.


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

^^^You felt what you popped dude.^^^


----------



## Violenza666

Pointless, I'd imagine.  Never tried it.


----------



## kbrad

the better green said:


> The only 'cool' part of snorting klonopinz, is just that. It has a weird 'cold' effect when insufilated, Anyone else experience this?



haha ya, my sense of smell heightened 200 percent for my right nostral


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Lol. I would love that smell in my nose all day.


----------



## phatass

never done it unless to you have a sniffing fetish you get a higher BA from oral than intranasal


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

It's really just like taking it under the tongue.


----------



## woodspiece

snorthing always worked 4 me--especial with a touch of sub. mixed in


----------



## n.fasciitis

I enjoyed snorting K-pins. Didn't burn or anything at all, unlike methadones. I never did that, but let's just say a friend did, and his sinuses clogged up.


----------



## JamtasticX

The "cool" feeling from sniffing them in nice, when I take a bunch I put them under my toungue, while moving it side to side grinding against my front teeth, then ultimately swallow the paste.

And the best feeling is that "cool" feeling that comes over you when the KPins hit 

I'm prescribed to 2.5 mg a day, and I life in the U.S. I've had several different brands, and some are def better than others. Usually they are yellow(.5), green (1) and white (2). No matter what brand. However, I've had pink .5's and they were pretty good. Currently the pharmacy I have to go to has blue 1mg's, and they are AMAZING.

They don't dissolve instantly like some Kpins (especially the 93/833 green) but I feel they are much stronger, and always ask the pharmacist to have that brand  It's Sandoz-EOZ


----------



## BenzoGuinea

Acyl said:


> 2mg up my nose was a complete waste.
> 
> Benzos dont usually work very well (or at all) intranasally




Very wise words my friend.  Studies show you get at most 66% of the drug nasaly.


----------



## JamtasticX

BenzoGuinea said:


> Very wise words my friend.  Studies show you get at most 66% of the drug nasaly.



If you get a good drip you should be all set.


----------



## BenzoGuinea

JamtasticX said:


> If you get a good drip you should be all set.



The thing about the drip is just about everything has to get through quick enough for you to absorb it fast enough.  Otherwise you just slowly get it in bit by bit and its not enough to feel.  In my experience it takes too long trying to get what got stuck to where it can be absorbed for it to be worth it.


----------



## kylnn

Xanax-Man said:


> it seemed parachuting them was most effective



what is parachuting?


----------



## BabyGurl3171

kylnn said:


> what is parachuting?



Taking a pill or pills and crushing them into a fine powder. Then you wrap the powder in a small amount of toilet paper or rolling paper and swallow.


----------



## TheFDA

You know, snorting Klonopin makes the Klonopin _less_ effective than swallowing it. Your mucus membranes can't absorb Klonopin, so all that happens is that it takes the long route to your digestive tract & some powder gets lost during everything.

If you need to snort something THAT bad, snort something that wouldn't have any noticeable effects no matter how you'd take it.


----------



## Benzo Guy

imagine snorting a mint that relaxes you and thats what snorting kpinz is like


----------



## XanaxAndBud

Great. It's a minty feeling and has a sweet tasting drip.


----------



## MMMMKAY?!

Chew it. Klonopin doesn't work up the nose. There extended release so chewing it will make it kick in faster/harder


----------



## Droppersneck

Ham-milton said:


> I think benzos are the best tasting drugs out there.  clonazepam, is tops, though.
> 
> If you've got to take 12 tabs at a time to get a buzz, I think it's time to switch to different depressants.  It seems like once you have a benzo tolerance it never ever comes back down.  I can go a year without taking any, but once I do again, it's 8 tabs for anything.
> 
> But hey, you've got OTC phenobarb, no?



OTC Barbs where do you live?


----------



## likeakite

I have sniffed Xanax and felt it but when I sniffed Klonopin I didnt feel anything. Put them under
your tongue.


----------



## Janja

MMMMKAY?! said:


> Chew it. Klonopin doesn't work up the nose. There extended release so chewing it will make it kick in faster/harder



Klonopin is extended release ??


----------



## IHateOpiophobes

*Hallleluja*



bfisher said:


> USE THE FUCKING SEARCH ENGINE, FOR CHRIST SAKE.
> 
> 
> THERE ARE HUNDREDS OF POSTS ON BLUELIGHT SPEAKING ABOUT HOW BENZOS ARE NOT WATER SOLUBLE MEANING BARELY ANY OF THE DRUG WILL BE ABOSORBED VIA THE MUCUS MEMBRANE IN YOUR NOSE. the only way youd get a buzz from snorting a benzo is hoping you get alot of drips n swallow them all. im sick n tired of seeing 1 of these posts every friggin day.



I created a post expressing your exact same frustration.


----------



## empty1

Slay said:


> i know that hurts



ouch!!! but weve all done it , ive spilled my mixture and drew it up threw a filter off the floor with my syringe in bathrooms that were never cleaned !!!!!


----------



## mgrady3

how are there 4 pages on a post about blowing benzos....?
jus eat them, they're tasty. end of story.


----------



## DelilahHeartly

I am *prescribed #60 1mg kolonopins* for *heavy anxiety/paranoia* and *horrid panic attacks*; taking *halves* of them *four times a day*. *Snorting* them only gets them to *your system faster*, although it *will not last as long* because *most* of it *sits in your nasal cavities*. What I usually do is snort one, so I have the effect immediately, then take one so when the other wears off then I still have the other in my system to keep me going. *Benzos* are _very_ *powerful*, and _very_ *addictive* along with *horrible withdrawals*, so _caution is necessary_. There are many ways that you can choose to take them. It is only that some ways are more effective to get all of the chemical that you are wanting to receive. The best way to (as you say)"_not waste them_" would be, in my suggestion, to _parachute it_, or to let it _dissolve under your tongue_; best way to _absorb_ it. I just prefer not to do either - not my thing. But it is what you choose to do. And, mind you,_ I have been taking kolonopins _(*prescribed*) for the past* five years* now.

~DelilahHeartly


----------



## lostlimb

no need to snort something with such a high sublingual bioavailability.. but hey if snorting is your thing then enjoy the minty freshness of k-pin and there really shouldn't be much of a difference


----------



## Viking Helm

*KPIN, Chemistry, and Expanding the knowledge base of my little Vikings*

Snorting Klonopin (KPIN) is a waste of time. Take it from a long time journeyman. If you like crushing things up then mix the powder in with a diet soda and marvel at how the KPIN reacts with the aspartame in your favorite diet soda. Remember those volcano experiments in high school. Anyway, your blood stream will receive a much faster dose when ingested this way. Klonopin is not able to pass through a mucus membrane like other substances and therefore gets lost in your sinuses. Who knows ... maybe a week from now when your nasal passages purge the KPIN you'll deliver a little surprise! I love you guys.


----------



## shpongle1987

love you too


----------



## Tripman

Snorting benzos is only not viable because the amount of binders cause your epithelial to become clogged.

Benzodiazepines can be absorbed intranasally through there lipid solubility into your mucosal membranes.

However this thread did not require a bump and I'm closing it.

PM me with questions.


----------

